# Nude In Public



## blackepix (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok so i've recently seen a set where the models are posing nude in public urban areas. I didn't see any pedestrians or spectators around so I'm guessing the clothes came off and shots were taken quickly to avoid trouble. I am trying to figure out how to execute a shoot like this. Any ideas, tips, method suggestions, or advice?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 1, 2011)

Clothes off before with a long coat on, slip the coat off when it's quiet get the shot and back on with the coat


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 1, 2011)

Or...just get hundreds of people nude at once.  

s p e n c e r t u n i c k


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 1, 2011)

Sweat pants, sweat shirt, flip flops.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 1, 2011)

On thing to consider, when shooting nudes, is skin indentation from clothing.  You know those marks on the skin from where tight clothing is pressing on it....you probably don't want those on the model when you're shooting.  Things like the elastic waist on sweat pants or underwear may cause this, tight jeans/pants, bras can be especially bad.

This is why, for a nude studio session, it's often advisable to have the model get nude and relax (probably in a robe) for a while.

So if you are gong to be doing a quick hit nude shoot in public, I'd think that the long coat might be the best idea.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 1, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Clothes off before with a long coat on, slip the coat off when it's quiet get the shot and back on with the coat



Gary's got experience in this area...


----------



## gsgary (Jun 1, 2011)

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Clothes off before with a long coat on, slip the coat off when it's quiet get the shot and back on with the coat
> ...



What flashing


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Jun 1, 2011)

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Clothes off before with a long coat on, slip the coat off when it's quiet get the shot and back on with the coat
> ...


 
All I've seen from him are dogs and the ocassional cow..... where are the birds?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 1, 2011)

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



A taster


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Jun 1, 2011)

gsgary said:


> A taster


----------



## blackepix (Jun 2, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Clothes off before with a long coat on, slip the coat off when it's quiet get the shot and back on with the coat


 
Definitely sounds like this will work. Pre-Streaking attire


----------

